# Hypertensive chronic kidney disease



## kumeena (May 5, 2010)

Hello everyone

 For Hypertensive chronic kidney disease patients should I code 403.90 along with 401.9. Or 403.90 is the only one I should use.

Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (May 5, 2010)

you will code the 403.9x plus the 585.x code for the chronic kidney disease.


----------



## kumeena (May 7, 2010)

thank you Debra


----------

